# transfer iPhone photos to PC



## skigirl65 (Jul 22, 2012)

I typed the address of 192.168.2.8:8080 in my web browser and it goes nowhere. I cannot continue to download my photos from my iPhone to my laptop PC. Help and Thx


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, skigirl65! Welcome to the forum!

I moved your post to the Iphone forum, where maybe you will get a little more directed assistance. 

A question, where did you get the "address of 192.168.2.8:8080"?

I am unfamiliar with that. 

If you are simply trying to download photos, why not Sync to Itunes on the laptop?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Sync it with iTunes. The iPhone doesn't have a file system to browse to access content. You have to go through iTunes.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

When you plug the phone in it should show up as a camera surely. If you've transferred the photos out of the Camera Roll then you'll have to go through iTunes, but if not you should be able to drag them out of the DCIM folder...

Danny


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

iPhones have a DCIM folder you can browse?


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

They do mate yes. The camera roll is just that... There are issues though if you have a lock screen password.

Danny


----------



## onarg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sync with your iTunes or just use iCloud.


----------



## oguzd (Aug 5, 2012)

you may try *iCloud: Photo Stream feature
*


----------

